# election next time around



## Minimor (Apr 13, 2015)

So....are y'all going to vote for Hillary when the next presidential election rolls around?

Any word on who else will run? I have not seen anything on anyone other than Hillary...but I hope there will be a better choice available.

Sorry--no fans of hers here.


----------



## sundancer (Apr 13, 2015)

I am not a HIllary fan either. On the Democratic side, I am not sure who else will run. I am not sure who to vote for but it definitely wont be her.

It would be nice to have someone run who is truly for the middle class!

Julie

Victory Pass Stable

Maine


----------



## Sonya (Apr 13, 2015)

Most definately not a fan of Hillary. It will be interesting when others put their hat in for the Democratic Party...I think we will see Hillary get smeared all over the place.


----------



## lucky seven (Apr 13, 2015)

As a democrat I'm hoping that several others run, we need a choice. One of the reasons I 'm not a fan is because of the cell phone problem. I'm sure that most of you have had family deaths and weddings to plan and I'm sure that you couldn't use your work time to make plans. Normal people have to do their planning on personal time, not work time. As a Gov. worker, we were paying her salary while she was on the phone rather doing what we were paying her for. Shame on her for thinking she is THAT special.


----------



## Sonya (Apr 13, 2015)

I do think the Republicans have quite a few good choices already....Bush definately not one of them! I'm hoping he doesn't bother.

I don't want another Bush....or Clinton.


----------



## bevann (Apr 13, 2015)

I will NOT be voting for Hillary.I don't trust her and think she will do anything to get what she wants-ethical or not.I think she is not trustworthy based on past behavior.I think she went along with slick Willie's antics because,even back then she had big plans for running for President. I am hoping we get some good choices, but not optimistic about good people running.Very discouraged with our political system and the Blame Game.These candidates bad mouth each other and have nothing nice to say about opponents during the campaigns and then are best buds and suck ups with each other when it is over so they can become VP or get a cabinet seat as a consolation prize.


----------



## Sonya (Apr 13, 2015)

Very true Bevann, I think it will probably get nasty on both sides....it may be like watching Jerry Springer.


----------



## vickie gee (Apr 15, 2015)

Minimor, as far as your two questions...nope for me on both.






As far as a choice of another Bush or another Clinton, that would be like trying to decide if I would prefer to have an enema or a root canal. Sonya is right on.


----------



## vickie gee (Apr 16, 2015)

The Republicans will, as usual, have too many candidates. We will once again fall into the trap of allowing the liberals to pick the "conservative" candidate. Knowing I will sound like a pessimist I predict whoever has the most money will get the nomination, run a close race with Hil and in spite of all her past, present, and future scandals will *lose to Clinton*. RINOS/puppets will destroy any hope that a true patriot with common sense and world smarts and blessed with discernment that wants to stick to the Constitution and make all decisions based on love of country and morality rather than love of self could hope to have. Hope I am absolutely wrong. Just in case I am right, I intend to not run low on KY jelly.

Sincerely,

Prophet of Gloom and Doom


----------



## Carriage (Apr 17, 2015)

puppets will destroy any hope that a true patriot with common sense and world smarts and blessed with discernment that wants to stick to the Constitution and make all decisions based on love of country and morality rather than love of self could hope to have. Hope I am absolutely wrong......

Well Miss Vickie, as we had 2 chances to elect such a rarity and his OWN party lied about and buried him along with an ever so compliant and payed for media, please place your hope back in your pocket for safe keeping.

NOT one of them meets the above requirements. Kennedy was the last and he was accidental.

As an aside, seeing as how the congress no longer seems to be creating law or even stopping the law breakers, couldn't we just go to an open dictatorship and save a PILE of money on salaries? Seems like we could rent the two houses out for special events and such........

The gyrocopter feller tells everybody in the freaking world what he is going to do, including the white house, and it still "catches them by surprise" (man have i got the bridge for you, will that be check or credit card) and all the thieves can talk about is "how did this happen?" Never once do they talk about why he did this and did it, AND did it peacefully. Rather they insist that he go through his congress critter. Really? Please see above paragraph........

Just passin through,

Bb


----------



## vickie gee (Apr 17, 2015)

Nice to see you passing through Bb. I will give you a head nod and a gooday and keep on a walkin myself. Time is really too valuable to waste in our circumstances. Hope is a sitting in my pocket with a few nickels and some lint.


----------



## Minimor (Apr 18, 2015)

Kennedy? You liked KENNEDY??? Pfft. <goes away shaking my head>

If we are to have hope....I have to hope that we do not get another Kennedy.


----------



## Carriage (Apr 18, 2015)

I take it you didn't know Kennedy beyond the "scandals". Pity really, he was the last one that tried in earnest to take on that "insidious evil" he talked about just 10 days before that evil had him murdered on national T.V. We are where we are today because he failed in that very noble cause. The 4 policies he was pursuing to eliminate that monster all point to one entity with numerous foot soldiers.

But I'm sure you know him better than I do.


----------



## Minimor (Apr 18, 2015)

Oh I am so sorry I did not realize that you and he were besties. He and I were not coffee buddies by any means so you surely knew him better than I did. I do not like to speak negatively of anyone's personal friends. Do forgive me.


----------



## Carriage (Apr 20, 2015)

I do my best to forgive and I do forgive you.


----------



## Minimor (Apr 20, 2015)

Snort.


----------



## vickie gee (Apr 21, 2015)

Carriage, I was only in the 2nd or 3rd grade when Kennedy was killed. I remember when I was washing my hands in the restroom when a girl a year older than me came in and announced that the President had been shot and that she was glad because she hated him. She must have known a lot more about politics than me at the time because what she said just left me perplexed. Fast forward several years later and I don't know what she sees in retrospect but I think maybe I see that he was against the Federal Reserve or something involving the nation's finances. Am I even in the ballpark? You were into history way before I ever considered it.


----------



## vickie gee (Apr 21, 2015)

I did not mean to ignore Hilary, as this thread began with inquiries about her. Heard "Josh" struggling with inquiries about her money raising and previous job today. Likely it is all on the up and up and besides, what difference does it make?



:wink


----------



## Carriage (Apr 22, 2015)

Was happy to leave it at the "snort" but am also grateful for a chance to show what Kennedy was doing.

If we could slip into our studies mode for a second it will again prove assertions regarding the "attack" as demonstrated here recently. Always look for the attack in all of its myriad forms as it is the tell you need to ascertain the nature of the conversation and it's honesty. In the above case nothing of any substance was brought to the table to counter my assertions. Rather an attempt to discredit me, not through facts, but just plain striking out was pursued. The attack will many times have to have the last word even if the word is meaningless.

But Yes Miss Vickie, he was going against the fed by taking its money making power away and placing it properly within Constitutional bounds, back with the treasury. However he knew that it went far deeper than just our "satellite" fed. He knew that our fed was controlled by the City in London who controls all such "feds" around the world. From a financial perspective, England never did give up its hold on America's finances.

This become vividly clear following the war of 1812.

Next, he realized that America had been set up for Vietnam after world war two and was in the process of pulling us back from that "police action"

Further having been thoroughly screwed by CIA activity, he was wanting to severely curtail it's activities and bring all of what they did under close scrutiny. It must be remembered that all such clandestine services work for that international banker at the top FIRST and then for the host country secondarily.

He refused Israel the atomic bomb.

While he may have been working on other reforms, these were the four that got him murdered by "that dreadful House" as Jackie was quoted.

That the despicable Johnson had all of these reversed only six months later is further proof as to who gave the order to pull the trigger and it does all of it point to "the city" in London.

The warnings about the "insidious evil that has seized control of our country" go clear back to the events of 1812. MANY notable congress critters and other notables have clearly warned of the evil and its origin and location.

Thanks for your time.


----------



## Minimor (Apr 24, 2015)

Sorry. no, I was not trying to discredit you. My snort was simply expressing my contempt for anyone who liked JFK.

Scandal is one thing--frankly I don't care who a president might have under his desk nor what she might be doing there, if he is a good president. That is his wofe''s problem. But when the whole family is about as crooked as a dog's hind leg, then IMO no matter how wonderful the policies that person does not belong in the presidents office.


----------



## Carriage (Apr 29, 2015)

Minimor wrote,

But when the whole family is about as crooked as a dog's hind leg, then IMO no matter how wonderful the policies that person does not belong in the presidents office.

So the good and honorable policies are somehow made of no account because of what other individuals did? John should not have been president because of what other family members had done prior to him becoming President? Hmmm.... Seems like Bill Clinton's brother should have disqualified him using that logic.

Again nothing of factual substance is brought to the table. This was about John, not his whole family.

But then, I'm just passin through,


----------



## Minimor (Apr 30, 2015)

You know what Bob? You have your opinions and others of us have ours. Belittle us all you like if it makes you feel more right to do so. You put JFK on a pedestal. Many others don't see him as being lily white when it comes to crookedness. You don't like that view that's your problem not mine.

What is sad is many here are afraid to speak out against you. Hard to have a decent discussion when some are hiding. I would like to hear from them but looks like that Won't happen.

I would point out that you have been wrong at least once before on this board...so you are not 100% correct 100% of the time.

There now you can belittle this post too. Enjoy yourself.


----------



## Carriage (May 1, 2015)

Well, ok but a decent discussion usually doesn't start out with "pfft". I've been wrong far more than once and I am constantly trying to learn more. That process also doesn't start of with "pfft". You started with an attack and are finishing with an attack and still have brought no cogent counter discussion to back your assertion.

Perhaps I misunderstand the purpose for this board and it's warnings. I assure you I do understand psychological manipulation as well and will stand down so that the "afraid" may feel free to speak without fear of discussion in the alternative or correction. Course the folk that approach me back channel feel differently and thank me for speaking truth. They too are nervous at times in standing up to bullies.

However, and in closing, I do think that JFK was one of the greatest and for the reasons stated. As to who is a good one going forward? At this point I am not sure there is a one I can be comfortable with and I am quite concerned for the future of Liberty and it's attendant freedom.

Thanks for your time.


----------



## lucky seven (May 3, 2015)

This is way off the original topic, but here goes my thoughts. With the problems in Baltimore now and what we have had for months, I thought of JFK's speech "Ask not what your country can do for you, etc" President Obama, in my opinion, lost the opportunity to unify the men and women of color by having his own speech that would energize whole generations the same way Kennedy did with his very powerful speech. Six years gone to waste while his eyes were on the Middle East ignoring the problems here at home. I also think Pres Kennedy was one of our best among others. No, I would not vote for Hillary. As a woman I don't like being told who to vote for.


----------



## vickie gee (May 3, 2015)

My pessimistic post previously predicted a win for ole girl for the nomination and the presidency. I am thinking the odds may have gone up/down, depending on how you look at it. She might not get it after all. She seems to be steadily being exposed as her own worst enemy. Heck, almost certain enough that Carpe Diem was going to be in the top two winning positions in the Kentucky Derby yesterday that had I resorted to my old habits betting on a race I would have been willing to place him top and bottom of the field for an exacta. Good thing I did not bet, huh? Right now I don't think I would even be good at picking my nose. Hope this streak continues.


----------



## vickie gee (Dec 6, 2015)

Taking a trip down old posts and seeing that Hiliar will in fact likely get the nomination. I will keep it in KISS perspective (keep it simple stupid) terms as to whether or not I would vote for her. Simply put: I would not eat a turd simply because it looked like a Tootsie Roll.


----------



## lucky seven (Dec 7, 2015)

What do you think of the Republican options?


----------



## Sonya (Dec 8, 2015)

I've pretty much decided, it's Cruz for me. Has been since the beginning pretty much. I will support whoever gets the nomination though, I can not support Hildabeast (Jill's nickname for her) or socialist Sanders. The two Republican candidates I really have a hard time with is Bush and Christie, if one of them gets the nomination I may just stay home on Election Day!


----------



## lucky seven (Dec 8, 2015)

I've been very surprised by Cruz, I heard so much about him being a great debater but I haven't seen any of that from him. But to be fair, its hard to put forth any opinion when Trump gets more time than any of the other candidates.


----------



## Sonya (Dec 9, 2015)

Cruz definitely needs to show a side of him that will connect wth people. I'm hoping he's just holding back and will show that soon.

I don't want Trump or even Carson. I like Carson too. As much as we all know politicians will be politicians (liars regardless of the party affiliation) I do believe we need someone in there who can play the game. Cruz is not the establishment Republican, Bush is a perfect example of that.

Second for me would be Rubio...I haven't picked a third yet.

I have never voted democrat. Not saying I would never either...if they actually had a viable option I may consider it if Bush or Christie got the republican nomination. Clinton and Sanders are not that option for me, that's for sure!

There's a lot of time left so I really have no clue as to who will get it...history has proven that candidates with super low poll numbers have come in like a wrecking ball near the end and got the nomination, I hope that doesn't happen, Bush has some of the lowest numbers right now, he also has the backing of the establishment right now which is very unfortunate IMO.


----------



## AngC (Dec 14, 2015)

Fiddle-sticks, I missed out on some political discussion.

I don't know about the evils of JFK. I do remember when he was killed. I was pre-school. It was around lunch-time. My mother is (well, was... she's dead now) a Catholic, German immigrant. We didn't have a television, but the news came on the radio (which was only turned on once in the morning and once mid-day to listen to the weather report.) My sister and brothers came home for lunch from school and my mother made us all get on our knees to pray. Later that day, we went to a neighbors house so she could view the news on TV (which we weren't allowed to watch.) I cannot know now (since, she's gone) but I think a large part of her distress may have been the affront to a country she loved/appreciated.

That said.... No democrats for me. They spend too much money. All politicians spend too much money, but it seems to me that the democrats are worse. I quit working because our tax bill was so high. I want a legislature and president that stops spending money they don't have. I want them to stop spending an butt-ton of money on interest on a massive debt. ...wishful thinking.


----------



## vickie gee (Dec 14, 2015)

I don't want to not exercise my right to vote. That being said, by voting time I will have to decide on who the least worst is. I believe we have just gone too far from our founding fathers' deep convictions, by George. They credited God with America's military success and national prosperity. We have gone a long way in the wrong direction since 1776. Too bad, so sad. Ugh, ugh, ugh..........I seem to be limited to wishful thinking as well.


----------



## Sonya (Dec 16, 2015)

What did you all think of last night? The subject topic was a very important one but I felt they could of taken a little time to talk about something else. I did change my views alittle. I didn't think Cruz did that well, so I was disappointed but he still has my vote. I didn't like how he was interrupting and talking above others. Rubio lost me. Carson moved up in his spot....and my third choice is Trump....I can't believe I just said that. On a personal level there are so many things I dislike about the man.

Nobody really shined last night IMO. I can't stand Carly, she doesn't belong there. Her Margaret Thatcher comment was totally out of place and she is playing the "woman" card. Rand also irritated me....and Bush, I wish he'd just go away! The exchange between him and Trump was very entertaining though. I don't care for Christie but I thought he did well, didn't shine, but he might of done the best.

I haven't looked at the polls this morning, not that they are trustworthy anyhow. What did you all think?


----------



## vickie gee (Dec 17, 2015)

I missed most of it, having gone to the local school's band concert. What little I listened to showed me nobody's yes was a yes and nobody's no was a no. In fact, they were playing it safe and not answering questions with a yes or no, but instead rambling or telling a story. I think even the 6th grade band was more in tune than the people yapping at the debate. What little I saw provided me little insight. I thought Ben Carson was confident and classy. If he could come up with a plan to surgically remove the cancers from the judicial, legislative, and executive branches I would be willing to listen.


----------



## lucky seven (Dec 17, 2015)

I watched it after going to my grandson's recital. So many I didn't like and think should step down. Cruz found his voice and didn't want to shut up. Christy made some valid points but so didn't Bush. Don't like either of them. Rubio showed his weekness on world issues and should also quit. Carly should also stop running, we don't need a woman running because of Hilary.That leaves Carson who I like but think is too nice to be taken seriously and then there is Trump. I noticed he let some of them talk but the others he mugged for the camera knowing the split would be on him and the focus would also be. The debates have been a total waste of time. I agree they didn't answer the questions just rattled on.


----------



## Sonya (Dec 18, 2015)

I agree, they did a lot of talking but didn't say much. The field definitely needs to narrow so folks can concentrate on a select few instead of a dozen plus.


----------



## AngC (Dec 29, 2015)

I didn't even watch it; my puke-meter has already pegged.

There's a reason Trump is out in front. In my opinion, there's a portion of the American public that's fed up with political correctness. And Trump says off-the-wall things that some people agree with, apparently.


----------



## lucky seven (Dec 29, 2015)

I'm really afraid that he may disrupt the republican party so much that HC is elected our first lady president. He is just to outrageous to be taken seriously and having heard the rumors early on that he's in cahoots with the Clintons to make it easier for her election process, I'm beginning to believe those rumors. He donates to her fund, they attend weddings together and now he's badmouthing both of them, doesn't figure. Ben Carson isn't part of the political system and is falling in the poles yet he makes more sense then most.


----------



## vickie gee (Jan 3, 2016)

I believe his past hobnobbing with them and donating to the Clinton (hahahahaha) Foundation was all just tit for tat in his business dealings. He readily admits that he is a businessman. I think if and when it gets down to a debate he will get down and dirty with her. That is going to be the only way to beat her. Look at what all she has gotten away with. Totally Teflon. If anyone can sling something on her that will stick he will be the one. Trump is so politically incorrect that he is starting to grow on me. If that is what it takes to thwart the evil queen so be it. I just hope if he is the nominee he comes up with a brilliant choice for VP.


----------



## lucky seven (Jan 6, 2016)

Even now I hope he surrounds himself with qualified people to school him areas where he is lacking.


----------



## vickie gee (Jan 13, 2016)

He brought up the issue of the legality of Cruz's citizenship. Makes me wonder if that had a twofold purpose of (1) keeping Cruz from gaining too close to him in the polls and (2) clearing the way for Cruz to be his VP running mate by plucking a birther issue out of the way before the dems try to use it. I have not heard anything about who he would pick to run with him. We can say whatever we want to about him...he has shown several sides of himself, and so far I have not seen stupid. He knows how to play it smart.


----------



## vickie gee (Jan 15, 2016)

And then in last night's debate a moderator pointed it out in one of the questions almost first rattle out of the box. An interesting exchange of words between the two indicates that either might consider the other as a running mate. Last night's debate was better than the others. Just wish Rand Paul had been up there rather than that one that looks like he is signing for the hearing impaired. I heard before the debate that one of the polls is showing Bush in third place. I can only see that as false hopeful for progressives.


----------



## lucky seven (Jan 15, 2016)

I've been thinking today about a Trump presidential bid against Clinton. The way he speaks of the people of NY city makes me think he can take my state. I really think if he takes the city away from her the whole state would be his. If Ted Cruz was his running mate, I think Texas would be his as well. These are two large electrial vote states. If Trump chooses the woman everyone is talking about, he would gain the women's vote away from Hilary and because her parents are from India, that would dispose of the anti immigration issue as well. Time will tell. But overall I enjoyed the debate.


----------



## vickie gee (Jan 22, 2016)

lucky seven said:


> Even now I hope he surrounds himself with qualified people to school him areas where he is lacking.


If he had not been so full of himself he might have received a little coaching from anyone who has actually listened to Biblical phrases read to an audience before his recent Two Corinthians foot in mouth episode. Donald, Donald, Donald, apparently you never attended a Sunday School class or had yours ears tuned to very many sermons. I thought maybe instead of a Baptist joke he was going to tell something different like "two Corinthians walk into a bar". His blunder ranked right up there with Obama talking about "corpse men." Yeah, we all make mistakes, some are just epic and heard round the world.

The other side will have fun with the two Corinthians, no doubt. But for now Hil's to do list likely reads (1) Beat Bernie (2) stay out of prison.

After the last Republican debate I just had to see what Saturday Night Live could do with their spin on it. It is good to be able to laugh when running so low on hope.


----------



## vickie gee (Jan 23, 2016)

I just hope and pray that an election will actually take place.


----------



## lucky seven (Jan 24, 2016)

I'm really scared that we will have two idiots to choose from.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jan 24, 2016)

lucky seven said:


> I'm really scared that we will have two idiots to choose from.


Ahhhh so Election time is the same right across the world.

1 candidate is already dubbed the "idiot", so we vote for the other.

The other makes many promises (so we vote for them) and in the end , they take the prize for the biggest "idiot" going


----------



## vickie gee (Feb 2, 2016)

So Hillary beats Sanders by 2/10 of a per cent in the Iowa. This was decided by 6 coin tosses in the precincts in which they were tied. She should have gone to Vegas afterwards I suppose with that "lucky" streak. To quote Gomer Pyle "SURPRISE SURPRISE SURPRISE.





Cruz the winner for the other side. Trump still a hoot (among other things but I am just not sure what they are).


----------



## lucky seven (Feb 2, 2016)

Glad Cruz won, that should shut Trump up about the Canada issue and I'm very happy M Rubio was a close third. I'm beginning to like this guy, hopefully he doesn't have anything to hide that Clinton can use against him. Hilary is acting like she cruised to a big win, big mistake with New Hampshire next in line. Burnie country.

Bernie country.


----------



## vickie gee (Feb 2, 2016)

Poor Bernie. I hope he got the vaccine for the _Arkansas Flu._


----------



## AngC (Feb 3, 2016)

I wonder whether Bernie makes it to the election. That old fart looks older than me. (...perhaps being a socialist ages you prematurely?)

I wish Ted Cruz hadn't started lying about his prior support of immigration legislation. I don't know whether his position was good or bad, but when you start lying and back-pedaling, you just sound like another POS politician.


----------



## Sonya (Feb 3, 2016)

I do believe that Megan Kelly came out and apologized regarding the Cruz immigration position, she admitted she was wrong and so was Rubio.

The Cruz/Carson thing I don't like. I would hope that Cruz didn't know about that false email going out that Carson had suspended his campaign.

Rand Paul just suspended his campaign supposedly.


----------



## vickie gee (Feb 3, 2016)

Trump is acting like a spoiled child wanting a re-vote. He is pushing me toward Cruz, especially since Rand Paul is now out.


----------



## lucky seven (Feb 3, 2016)

These are some very sorry excuses for people running for President. I can't say politician because Trump isn't one and neither is Carson. As far as flipping a coin, if you can't make up your mind, then don't vote because there is always someone who will want a recount or just make a general fuss. I'm not watching the Town Hall tonight between Bernie and Clinton, just not enough Rolaids to get me through the night. Sorry to see Rand Paul dropping out, hopefully he will be reelected to his seat and help this country that way.


----------



## vickie gee (Feb 5, 2016)

To be very honest I really don't like any of the choices the more I study them. I guess that I will say I did my part in the end voting for whomever I consider the lesser evil. And, in reality I believe as many do in that they are selected rather than elected.


----------



## AngC (Feb 9, 2016)

vickie gee said:


> To be very honest I really don't like any of the choices the more I study them. ...


I agree; the choices are sucking.

All of them promise the world--never mind that we have 3 branches of government--rendering it doubtful whether they'll be able to implement their promises.

...sounds good on the campaign stump, though.


----------



## vickie gee (Feb 15, 2016)

But then on the flip side of the coin (pun intended) I am very thankful I am not one of those "want Hillary because it is time for a woman". That is about as bright in that " I felt I had to vote for Obama the first time to show that I am not racist. " Pulleeeez. Edit to say I am not one of the millions....Pulleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeez to the millionth degree. How is that working out for ya?

Also ever thankful that the recitation " my daddy was a democrat, his daddy was a democrat, my great grand dad was a democrat, so I will always " will never be heard from me. Furthermore, any interaction I have with that mentality is out of nothing but inescapability and I can just walk away pitying the person rather than waste my time engaging. That mindset likely thinks " my great grand dad did not have indoor plumbing so I don't need it either. "

Kathleen Willey is championing to make women who were too young to remember slick Willy the serial rapist aware of how his spouse Hillary raped them psychologically afterwards. Hillary has the nerve to speak, scream, and screech about a war on women? Seriously, she is a general in the war on babies. But then there will be those that take Madeleine Albright's words to heart and fear there is a special place in heck (the real word got auto edited, not sure if it was deemed a curse word or if the existence of Lucifer's housing complex is being denied) for women who do not vote for Hillary. (repeat pulleeeez)

Yep, I am thankful even in the midst of no perfect choice.


----------



## vickie gee (Feb 15, 2016)

So what did you take away from the last Republican debate and the last Democrat debate?

Rubio and Jeb are like wind up toys imho. Jeb comes with flaring nostrils. Rubio did not do his homework on who speaks what languages. Karate Fossil can be creepy and make sense both at the same time. Cruz is tops in a stare down. Donald remains without manners and does not know when to shut up while he is ahead.

I cannot bring myself to watch the other side's debates but heard someone today say that when socialist Bernie is not talking about raising taxes and giving your money away he actually has some good points compared to I'll Get You My Pretty (witch).

Come on guys, tell us how you really feel. You are entitled to your opinion and we are all adults here


----------



## lucky seven (Feb 15, 2016)

I acutally contacted the HC web page and in the comment section asked who was running for president her or Obama. Also brought up the fact that she champions womens rights but I am old enough to remember scandals from their Arkansas days to the White House and said I didn't want them bringing more scandal to our White House because her husband has a wandering eye and hands. I brought up a few other points as to why she shouldn't be elected. To date have not heard from anyone at her end. Don't like Bernie but felt sorry for him when the jerks from the Black Lives Matter group interrupted his speech in Seattle and demanded that he give them the microphone. They interrupted HC as well but she just laughed at them. I would like to remind her that she didn't begin the Civil Rights movement like she is hinting to the young voting age blacks.. If my memory serves me, it was the Kennedy brothers, Martin Luther King and LBJ who championed their rights. HC wants everyone to think she is the best thing since sliced bread. As for the black lives matters group, I listened to one brat say that motto is theirs and no one else can use it. And the dem who dropped out had no right to say all lives matter. They got on his case about that and he got back on tv and apologized! I don't always like Trump but I really think he would put these idiots who think no one else has suffered like their generation in their place. I don't like Cruz started out liking Rubio but no more, we don't need another Bush and Casick wants everyone to like him. Carson is too nice and smart, haven't figured out why he wants that headache. So that leaves bully Trump, God help us.


----------



## Jill (Feb 17, 2016)

How many of you have or will vote in your state's primary?

Ours are coming up on March 1. My husband, Harvey / H, has surgery that day but it's not until the afternoon so we will. At this point, he and I are both on the right (smile) side of the table, but each favor a different candidate (Cruz or Trump). The primaries give us a chance to help decide what our options will be in November. I think it's an important event to take part in.

I'm actually torn between who I think would do the best job and who I think will get more people motivated to vote who may otherwise just stay home. At least there are options that I feel good about on the right. I can't imagibe feeling good about the dismnal choices on the left -- it almost reads like bad fiction.


----------



## Jill (Feb 17, 2016)

PS there's a lot of talent in the running or formerly so that I hope will play key parts in the future administration.


----------



## lucky seven (Feb 17, 2016)

There is a lot of talent but it depends on the press, the money needed to run and how much speaking time they get during the debates. I wish the dems, which I 'm one, had offered more choices than two. It's pretty sad that this is the best they can come up with. That's why I"m so interested in the republicans running as there is a number of them that are talented and could do a good job. I 'm very dissapointed in our current president for giving his opinion on the republican candidates. I don't recall anyother who tried to sway public opinion in favor of his personal choice. That's why our political system is the greatest.

And yes I intend to vote in our primary.


----------



## Sonya (Feb 18, 2016)

We will be voting in the primaries for sure. It's Cruz for us.

They are suppose to be holding a democratic debate here in Flint soon so they can politicize the Flint water crisis. I sure hope I don't work the day they fly in. I don't live anywhere near Flint but unfortunately my work isn't far from there.


----------



## vickie gee (Feb 18, 2016)

I will be headed to early voting as soon as I finish my research of the candidates in the local elections. My husband is a Cruz man. I am leaning toward Cruz as I see him more rooted in constitutionality than the rest of the pack. Then I start wondering if Trump could be the game changer we need. Then he will say something that makes we see him as a complete buffoon that terrifies me thinking of him quarterbacking with a nuclear football in hand. Both Mark Levin and Thomas Sowell are for Cruz and therefore I see me getting on board with cautious optimism.

Sonya, oh dear. It will all arf-arf and woof-woof if _they_ show up. I know the water sucks there but how well is animal control managed there?


----------



## vickie gee (Feb 26, 2016)

I believe I have found an article that is giving clarification to what my gut has been trying to tell my brain. Prior to reading the article I felt like I was playing Scrabble with no vowels. This article has anwered my burning curiosity of how the Donald is in the lead and what to expect down the road. I do not like the way the story line plays out in this article. Basically it is defining what if you were THE GOP ELITE (such as Rove, McConnell) and you wanted to end the growing grassroots Threat to your power and influence how you would go about it. The article is on American Thinker, Feb 26, is by Daren Jonescu, and is titled _​Three Simple Questions for Trump Supporters._

​I found it interesting.


----------



## Sonya (Feb 27, 2016)

Here is a link to the article you referenced:

http://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2016/02/three_simple_questions_for_trump_supporters.html

I read through it quickly and it does resonate with me.


----------



## vickie gee (Mar 4, 2016)

I find it really sad how little interest the general population has in showing up to vote. Yet they will continue to complain as their county or precinct, state, and country sinks like the Titanic. Countless numbers who did not bother to watch last night's debate will hear about the quip Trump made referring to his genitals and then try to catch only that part of the debate on a video. Reality tv show mentality




...

Meanwhile the Republican party continues preparation for suicide. Rubio takes on the role of a kamikaze pilot.

I don't believe Trump can beat Hillary. She probably owns a closet full of his skeletons already and is having sweat factories turn out tons of garments to end up as his dirty laundry. I believe Cruz could beat her. Looks like Cruz likely will not beat Trump and therefore nobody will be tuning into a meaningful debate between the two political party nominees. Maybe orange will be the new pantsuit?


----------



## Sonya (Mar 4, 2016)

I didn't watch last nights, I had to work until midnight. I do agree that Trump can not beat Hillary and Cruz is the only one. I like Cruz...of course not everything about him, but he is the best in all aspects IMO.


----------



## lucky seven (Mar 5, 2016)

I watched the debate, and totally sick of the sniping between the top 3. Rubio needs to drop out and if Trump wins I hope he chooses Cruz for VP. Hilary was just talking on CNN and she sounded a bit like Trump on companies moving out of the country. Before that she sounded like Sanders. Still saying how good we have it under Obama. As far as Cruz or Trump, I would like to know their stand on Social Security. Do they want to scrap it or save it. Too bad all they do is insult each other instead of talking issues that we really care about.


----------



## vickie gee (Mar 28, 2016)

It has gotten so nasty. I am disgusted and can only imagine it will go from ugly to uglier before election day.


----------



## lucky seven (Mar 29, 2016)

I've been reading that Trump never meant to run, he was just "protesting" If Hilary is indicted and just the fact she is being investigated shows how bad the dems are at picking candidates, republican senators can't stand Cruz and Kasick is living in the past, now I understand why some people flipped a coin. I hate to say it, Obama might as well stay another 4 years, at least we know what a jerk he is during a crisis. When Bernie is the best of the bunch, we are in trouble.


----------



## Jill (Mar 29, 2016)

Kasick is still in it to do what he can to keep Trump from getting to 1,237 delegates. Soros and his affliates are kicking in $$$. Trump's still not my favorite, but he is better than Hildabeast for sure, and the more I know about the people who hate / fear his electability, the more impressed I become.


----------



## Sonya (May 4, 2016)

Well I'm disappointed. Cruz was my choice, perfect by no means, but he was the best IMO, didn't like his VP pick, I don't believe that had time to hurt him in the race though.

Trump supporters have been very hard on Cruz and Cruz dropping out at this point just shows how non-establishment Cruz is. He just paved the way for Trump to get the needed delegates. I fully believe he did that for the American people, he did not want the GOP shoving a nominee down our throats when the people already have spoken.

I don't care for Trump...I do agree with many of his policies but the person he is leaves a very bad taste in my mouth, BUT there is no way I could ever vote for Clinton (or Sanders)...so Trump has my full support at this time, I just hope his intentions are what he claims they are.


----------



## Jill (May 4, 2016)

Cruz was who I thought would do the best job. Trump is who I think would bring out more voters. Disappointed this time around but will absolutely vote Trump. It felt like at first we had almost too many good options from the GOP. Cruz was my early and continued wish. I cannot imagine getting behind either on the left.


----------



## lucky seven (May 5, 2016)

I liked Cruz also, the fact that he valued the constitution sold me on him. Trump does have good ideas but his mouth gets in his way. Non of the GOP will back him including Paul Ryon, but I will vote for him if it's just a protest again H C. She shouldn't be allowed back into the Whitehouse after the mistakes she has made but the GOP seams not to care. This will be a very interesting process. As a dem I'm also against the super delegates. Bernie faced a stacked deck and her contempt from the first primary.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Oct 17, 2016)

Bumping this back up as you move closer to D Day.

We are such a great alliance to America ,so our news teams here follow the election daily.

I do not believe any politician will ever hold ALL of the promises they make throughout their campaign.

Our politicians here are lucky to be able to remember their promises at the start of their campaign let alone towards the end. Hence the reason our "prime minister" is regularly overthrown for another from the same party.

Good luck with your voting and I hope the candidate you vote for "can make a difference" for the better


----------



## Miniv (Oct 19, 2016)

With all the stuff Wikileaks has brought out about Hillary (not to mention the attempts to silence him by the W.H.) PLUS the new undercover videos

showing how far she has gone to cause trouble for Trump at rallies, and the election rigging.......WHY ARE PEOPLE STILL SUPPORTING HER????

I just don't get it.


----------



## FurstPlaceMiniatures (Oct 28, 2016)

Why is anybody supporting either candidate?!

I absolutely disgusted these are the two people our country has it down to. A totally unqualified, small minded, vulgar jackass and a lying, shady, already proven herself in trustworthy woman.

You have Trump on stage talking about genital size at one of the republican debates - really America?! This is the best we can do?! The potential future leader of the free world is on stage talking about wieners. Really classy. I really liked the idea of him when he started. Then he opened his mouth and showed he's just a classless completely unqualified idiot. Picture perfect example of spoiled rich kid syndrome there!

Then there's Hilary. No. no. Just no. No no no no no no NO! The only thing that will probably push her past trump is she does look a little smarter and classier at the debates. Which isn't hard given trumps appalling behavior. But her history ?! Too much to type out why I hate her.

Voting for the lesser of 2 evils is still voting for evil. If Canada didn't have the quota milk pricing system I'd move there. We're doomed no matter what.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 29, 2016)

As a button collector, it's always fun to research a little and find history about images on buttons. Political controversies are nothing new. Here are two buttons from the campaign between Theodore Roosevelt and William Howard Taft.

www.oklahomabuttonsociety.org/teddy.pdf


----------

